# Wondering if there is a start date sometime in September?



## Maverick82 (26 Jun 2007)

I tried doing a search, and couldn't find anything.  I have a little contract job finishing up middle of September, and if I don't get into the program I want, I am interested in going to basic asap.  I've already passed the medical, interview, and written exam.  They are waiting for a document from my eye doctor and to clear up a charge on my license... then I'm good to go!


----------



## Fry (26 Jun 2007)

BMQ is pretty much ongoing. If you get those issues cleared up within the next few weeks or month, you can prehaps expect to go this fall.


----------



## Maverick82 (26 Jun 2007)

wow fast reply... thanks fry!  Everyone that knows me thinks I'm nuts about joining... but I've tried so many different jobs and programs at university and it just doesn't feel right... I guess I'm joining to find myself.


----------



## Fry (26 Jun 2007)

Same here. Spent a few years in University, still couldn't find out what I wanted to do. Money well wasted.


----------



## Maverick82 (26 Jun 2007)

So did you join when you figured out school wasn't going to work? how old were you?  I'm 24 now and need some stability... also need to get away from home too.


----------



## Fry (26 Jun 2007)

Well I always wanted to join a police force or the CF all my life. I just hit up university because my parents were pushing me toward that sort of education. After doing that and working in a bar and a call center, I realized I don't want a normal routine job... I was 20 at the time when I first went, 22 now. The CF certainly would fix your stability issue and I'm sure you'll be away from home for quite a while.


----------



## Maverick82 (26 Jun 2007)

yea I'd love to get away for a while... it's going to be hard leaving my two best friends but I'm sure they'll be there when I go on my vacation somewhere tropical =P.  Thanks for your responses they've helped me ease my decisions =D.


----------



## Fry (26 Jun 2007)

You've gotta look out for number one, that's for sure.


----------



## Maverick82 (26 Jun 2007)

is there a lot of oppurtunity once you've put in 3 years and decide its not for you?  For the type of person I am I'm probably going to love the military... but I might meet someone and want to start a family and have to take a job involving less risk... maybe a policing job or emergency task force...


----------



## Fry (27 Jun 2007)

You can always request an Occupational Transfer or put in for a release... But I wouldn't do it because of a 'risk' factor.

You've just as much risk walking across the street and getting creamed by a car. And well I'd say 95% of the calls police go on have danger involved... there's danger and risk with any job.


----------



## NJL (27 Jun 2007)

Anyone know how many BMQ (reg) courses will be starting up in sept at st jean? there's 4 weeks in sept, so 4 would be great... I'm hoping to get a september bmq date.. I'm reappling and hope to have my interview/medical checkup done soon. I reapplied back in feb and am currently just waiting on previous med docs to return fr. st jean.


----------



## Maverick82 (27 Jun 2007)

I just talked to the recruiting office... looks like I'll be here until at least September


----------



## gman620 (17 Jul 2007)

yeah i just got a call today, going sept. 10  thats the soonest opening, sounds like one every two weeks will be ending dec. 15


----------



## Fry (17 Jul 2007)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

Congrats and good luck Gman.


----------



## gman620 (23 Jul 2007)

thanks for all the support and my final date is oct.1 what is thanksgiving and christmas going to be like, anyone recently go through basic during these holidays.  I was I get 2 weeks off mainly because the instructors get time off, but like thanksgiving, will we be confined to base and only have mystery meat to look forward to? yeah I know dont worry about it, but im just curious.


----------



## Josh1r (23 Jul 2007)

So if your starting date is October 1st does that mean BMQ for September is full?  :crybaby:


----------



## gman620 (23 Jul 2007)

not yet as far as i know i wanted to wait a bit longer


----------



## Testify (23 Jul 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> So if your starting date is October 1st does that mean BMQ for September is full?  :crybaby:



I was called last week for Sept 10.  So I don't believe it's full yet.  Give a call down to the recruiting office and find out.


----------



## Josh1r (23 Jul 2007)

I called the recruitment office today, they informed me that my Medical files are currently at Borden, they haven't been "updated there yet" he said it should take roughly 3-4 days, and then they get sent back to Mtl, where they will be "updated in there computer". That's when I become merit listed, which should be about a week or so he said. I then asked how long he thought that it would be before I get my offer insinuating that everything goes smoothly, he said It could take 2-3 weeks if everything goes well..

So I am going to get a Job at my sisters work seeing as I have been unemployed for the last month and things have been going REALLY slow, this way I will get my mind off of the whole recruitment process, I will work 3-4 weeks until I get my offer, then I will quit to spend time with my family before leaving.

Anyways all in all I am excited, I cannot wait but must HAHA..

I HOPE TO BE THERE FOR SEPTEMBER!!  :threat: 

Anyhow, thanks Testify I appreciate your responce.


----------

